# YouTube video with major criticism for US railroads



## Trogdor (Oct 8, 2022)

Saw this video on YouTube today, basically completely roasting US railroads, PSR, and the poor state of operational reliability (and quality of life for railroad workers).


----------



## GDRRiley (Oct 8, 2022)

Yes its a good roast by Allan who rightfully does this quite often. 
Class 1 are a mess and deserve to get tossed under the train.


----------



## bonzoesc (Oct 9, 2022)

Alan's friend Justin Roczniak got his opinion published in the NY Times this morning: https://www.nytimes.com/2022/10/09/opinion/business-economics/freight-train-mismanagement.html


----------



## tricia (Oct 9, 2022)

Mismanagement and ‘Monster Trains’ Have Wrecked American Rail NY TImes 10/9/22 

Opinion piece by Justin Roczniak focusing on "a deliberate, half-century-long conversion of the nation’s rail system from a network that could deliver many kinds of goods to market (while also hosting hundreds of passenger train lines), to a fleet of land barges that are good for coal and containers — not much else."

Not directly about Amtrak, but very much about how the tracks most of Amtrak runs on have been (mis)managed in recent decades.


----------



## Qapla (Oct 9, 2022)

bonzoesc said:


> Alan's friend Justin Roczniak got his opinion published in the NY Times this morning: https://www.nytimes.com/2022/10/09/opinion/business-economics/freight-train-mismanagement.html



Seems to be behind a paywall so can't read it - do you have a link that can be accessed without the paywall?


----------



## joelkfla (Oct 9, 2022)

Qapla said:


> Seems to be behind a paywall so can't read it - do you have a link that can be accessed without the paywall?


Here: https://www.nytimes.com/2022/10/09/...ca0RxiZg6IKQTpJwJRk-egd6UIjQog&smid=share-url


----------



## Qapla (Oct 9, 2022)

Thanks - I was able to access that link.

Interesting perspective of railroading ...


----------

